# Vag-com help



## Anders.g (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello
I wonder if anybody can help me, how do I code the remote on my key to the central lock with vag-com. I only have one key


----------



## Malevolent (Feb 20, 2006)

I haven't had to do it myself, but I did come across this DIY. 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/71439-ALL-Remote-programming-with-VAG


----------

